# SLZ - Sultan Resources



## System (25 June 2018)

Sultan Resources Limited is a recently incorporated mineral exploration company focussed on delivering shareholder value through the identification, development and acquisition of mineral exploration properties, focussing on mining tenements prospective for gold and other minerals, in Western Australia.

Immediately following the proposed ASX listing, the company will undertake exploration programs on its suite of granted Tenements at the East Tallering, Dalwallinu and Thaduna Projects. The exploration program will extend to include the Lake Grace Project once these Tenement applications are approved. The proposed exploration programs will be designed to assess the potential for the presence of potentially economic mineral deposits on each of the licences and the initial results will determine the scope, location and timing of further exploration across the portfolio.

It is anticipated that SLZ will list on the ASX during August 2018.

http://www.sultanresources.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 May 2022)

Sultan Resources Ltd (SLZ) has built a portfolio of mineral exploration projects that are prospective for gold, copper, nickel and cobalt. SLZ's projects are comprised of the East Tallering, Dalwallinu, Thaduna, Lachlan Fold Belt and Lake Grace Projects.

Market Cap $12 million. 14c

Oct 2020. Raises $.2.4mill in strongly supported placement
Jan 2022 . Raises $2.2mill in strongly supported placement


----------

